# I am wearing a 36k Bra help



## Jane101

My boobs just seem to be getting bigger and bigger.

It's just so hard to find bras to fit.:scratchhead:

There is no way I can wear anything tight as my boobs sick out for miles when I do.

I purchase a Dorren bra the other day and it is like a bullet bra.

I thought it would play me down.:scratchhead:

Anyone else with the same problem ?


----------



## Maricha75

Is the K cup size the same in GB as it is in the US? If so, then yes, I know what you mean. And the only way mine will even remotely look smaller is if I get them reduced... which I am trying to find someone who will take my insurance and do it.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

oh my goodness you poor ladies I can't even imagine The back aches,the torturous clothing decisions,ugh.

I think with all the stupid things insurance companies cover,they absolutely need to cover something legit like breast reductions. 

Have you looked into a reduction,Jane or is that something you're not willing to consider?


----------



## Anon Pink

My oldest daughter has very large breasts F cup, and she was told to up the cup size to G for help in minimizing. For her, the larger cup size actually works. She was also told that a push up bra would actually help minimize, as long as she didn't get the padded push ups and I haven't seen any push ups that aren't super super padded for years.


----------



## Maricha75

ScarletBegonias said:


> oh my goodness you poor ladies I can't even imagine The back aches,the torturous clothing decisions,ugh.
> 
> *I think with all the stupid things insurance companies cover,they absolutely need to cover something legit like breast reductions. *
> 
> Have you looked into a reduction,Jane or is that something you're not willing to consider?


Oh, insurance companies will cover them... it's just a matter of findong a surgeon who takes what I have. Many plastic surgeons are unwilling to work with insurance companies.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Maricha75 said:


> Oh, insurance companies will cover them... it's just a matter of findong a surgeon who takes what I have. Many plastic surgeons are unwilling to work with insurance companies.


That's such crap though,even if the doc isn't willing to accept the insurance,the insurance should still reimburse you for the majority of what you're paying the doc. 
It isn't fair


----------



## Jane101

No I don't wish to have a reduction it's the finding of bras and things to wear.
I have a small back so its even harded nothing fits me.
I live in the uk so my bras are uk size.
There are only a few bras that come in a K cup and they cost a lot.
I think I need a rich man to buy me my bras lol


----------



## Openminded

Yes, bras for that size cost a lot and it's difficult to find a comfortable one. And,yes, clothing has to be taken in consideration when you have a large chest.

When you find the fit you like in a bra, buy a couple of them and alternate.


----------



## Jane101

I buy any bra that even looks like it will fit

Most of them end up on ebay


----------



## Openminded

Jane101 said:


> I buy any bra that even looks like it will fit
> 
> Most of them end up on ebay


When you have a large chest, you have to try them on. Walk in them. Lift your arms.

I have tried a lot of bras over the years and there is only one that I buy.


----------



## Jane_Doe

Mine seem to be growing too, not sure if it's a monthly fluctuation thing or I'm getting chubbier and that's just where the fat goes?

My sister was a 28E (UK size) when we had her measured a few years ago, then she had a baby and now she's a C or D cup! She didn't have to resort to surgery. So that's an option too lol.


----------



## Maricha75

Jane_Doe said:


> Mine seem to be growing too, not sure if it's a monthly fluctuation thing or I'm getting chubbier and that's just where the fat goes?
> 
> My sister was a 28E (UK size) when we had her measured a few years ago, then she had a baby and now she's a C or D cup! She didn't have to resort to surgery. So that's an option too lol.


Oh if ONLY! Mine went from DD up to K after having my kids...


----------



## Cosmos

I'm also a bit top heavy (DD), OP, but I've discovered the joys of the Aah Bra. Not terribly sexy to look at, but they do come in some nice colours and they're amazingly comfortable.

https://www.ahhbra.co.uk/

There are some generic brands around which are cheaper, and I also find them to be really good support.


----------



## Jane101

The ahhbra looks like the genie bra which I am sorry to say was to small
Thank you for the info anyway
If anyone knows of a good fitting bra in a K Cup would they please post the link.
Any help would be great.


----------



## Cosmos

How about this:-

Plus Size Bras | Outsize Lingerie | Balconette Bras In Big Sizes | Simply Be

and this:-

http://www.naturallyclose.co.uk/shop/page?pageId=3349


----------



## Jane101

Thank you Cosmos
I like the Pour Moi St Tropez Full Cup Bra but it does not come in a K Cup
Also Elomi Caitlyn Full Cup Bra is nice again it does not come in a K cup
Same old story aggggggggggg


----------



## that_girl

I have the opposite problem. I've lost 14 pounds now and gone down a cup size. All of my new, amazing bras are too big. Lame.


----------



## Maricha75

that_girl said:


> I have the opposite problem. I've lost 14 pounds now and gone down a cup size. All of my new, amazing bras are too big. Lame.


I'd gladly give you some of mine....


----------



## that_girl

I will gladly receive.


----------



## Bellavista

We have the same issue with one of our daughters. She is Australian size 10G, should really be an 8H, but we have never seen them that size.
I have to order most of her bras online, but recently while holidaying in a large capital city, we found a bra shop that had some her size, so bought her 3. Prior to that, she had 1 very worn out bra.
Younger daughter is a 10C, so no challenge there.
Elder daughter would like a reduction, and in some cases she can get it done under the free health system, but she has to show the size of her boobs impact on her health and well being.
My SIL went down from a K to an E with surgery and she was happy with the results.


----------



## Jane101

Don't like the idea of having an op it's a big op and you could die

Doctors don't seem to tell people the risks and there are big risks


----------



## Maricha75

Jane101 said:


> Don't like the idea of having an op it's a big op and you could die
> 
> Doctors don't seem to tell people the risks and there are big risks


I'm one who is working toward surgery. I had 7 surgeries in the course of 9 years. I'm well aware of the risks to any surgery. Each surgeon explains the risks vs the benefits of surgeries. And they DO explain them thoroughly, including the risk of death with ANY surgery. I am one who feels the benefits outweigh the risks... for me.


----------



## Cosmos

Jane101 said:


> Don't like the idea of having an op it's a big op and you could die
> 
> Doctors don't seem to tell people the risks and there are big risks


This has always been my worry, too, Jane, but as you get older the weight of really heavy breasts can cause back problems... I have osteo-arthritis in my neck, and I'm wishing that I'd had the op years ago. The double Ds haven't caused the problem, of course, but they can't be helping it either.


----------



## Jane101

There was a Doctor on the T.V and by the way he talked it was like it's nothing having a reduction.
In fact I sent him an email saying you should point out that there are risks and big risks.
I said in my email you will get people saying I think I would like to be a C cup than a D THIS OPP SHOULD BE A LAST RESORT
I have never had back pain so I have been lucky that way.


----------



## BFGuru

Try figleaves.com for larger cup sizes.

I was a 36J before my reductions. I can tell you the surgery is much safer than even a c section. I did need 2 surgeries to get me to a size that was not still causing me pain, and I am glad I did it, even if there is some permanent nerve damage. The pain levels were far lower than any surgery I had as well. There is not a lot of muscle in the breast, so the pain tends to be lower.

I waited until I was finished having children though so that I could breast feed them unhindered. 

I used to pay top dollar for bras to get a proper fit. And honestly, with the moms I used to help (was a breast feeding counselor for a while) I would tell them to have thief partners measure them without a bra on while they personally supported their breasts at a comfortable level. If you measure yourself in a bra that is too small, your next bra will be too small as well.

Also try birthandbabybeyond.com I know it is more for nursing bras, but they also have hard to find sizes as well.

Good luck and feel free to PM me if you want any btdt information.


----------



## dianawatson

No sweetie. You cant stop them growing, the best thing you can do for now is wear a very strong sports bra. When you've stopped developing you can get a breast reduction if you think its the right choice.
If you need to talk you can always e-mail me. I'm here when you need me.


----------



## In Absentia

have you ever thought to have one fitted? John Lewis shops do it...

Lingerie advice service

Even Debenhams and M&S do it... look on-line!


----------



## darshanice

I have the same problem but I'm a cup bigger. I have not been able to find a good bra since. I like goddess there bras are supportive but they're plain. If you know a place for swimwear. Please let me know.


----------



## SouthernMiss

I'm a G cup. All I can say is that I feel your pain. I have severe back problems  Finding a good bra is a massive PITA.


----------



## Anonymous07

Jane101 said:


> Don't like the idea of having an op it's a big op and you could die
> 
> Doctors don't seem to tell people the risks and there are big risks


Yes, there are risks with every surgery, but the risks from breast reduction surgery are actually pretty minimal. It is actually safer to have a reduction than to go through a Cesarean section. It's a very simple procedure to cut under the breasts, remove tissue and skin, and then pull it down to sew back up. I've seen the surgery performed a number of times and never seen any with complications. You may not have back pain now, but it won't always be like that. The extra weight will take it's toll. Just something to think about.


----------



## ginger-snap

Have any of you looked at Bare Necessities® | Shop the Best Brands! Free Shipping, Hassle-free Returns ?

They sell all kinds of sizes and you can sort by size. They also sell swimwear from companies like Fantasie (just bought one of their 2-piece suits - pricey, but really nice and it fits!).

As far as surgical risks go, *all* surgeries that require general anesthesia have death as a risk. Being put under always carries a risk that you won't wake up. Take it from someone who has had many surgeries in life...a reduction is one I wouldn't really worry about beyond the general anxiety of any surgical procedure.


----------



## hambone

Jane101 said:


> My boobs just seem to be getting bigger and bigger.
> 
> It's just so hard to find bras to fit.:scratchhead:
> 
> There is no way I can wear anything tight as my boobs sick out for miles when I do.
> 
> I purchase a Dorren bra the other day and it is like a bullet bra.
> 
> I thought it would play me down.:scratchhead:
> 
> Anyone else with the same problem ?


My wife is extremely large busted... Her MD recommended a particular lingerie shop that had a woman who specialized in fitting women with bras. She got her size and now she orders a couple of new ones every 3 months. And she alternates them every day. 

She spends a lot of money on bras...


----------



## Youngwifeylovesherhubby

I feel you. Dh doesn't understand I need at least 2 new bras every year and the bras that fit cost lotsa $$. 40ff/g (us) here. Maybe try American sites? There are conversion charts out there. Most allow unlimited returns until you find the right size.


----------



## lostinthought4ever

Jane101 said:


> My boobs just seem to be getting bigger and bigger.
> 
> It's just so hard to find bras to fit.:scratchhead:
> 
> There is no way I can wear anything tight as my boobs sick out for miles when I do.
> 
> I purchase a Dorren bra the other day and it is like a bullet bra.
> 
> I thought it would play me down.:scratchhead:
> 
> Anyone else with the same problem ?


You need a reduction. I'm the same size, and in the last six years I went form a F, to a DD ( the smallest I have ever been) all the way up to a K. My back is killing me, my shoulders are killing me, I literally can't wear a bra at all. I have thought about going into the bra makin business, but Jeez, all that fabric for one boob!? 

The good news, a bra company is making bras based on the mass, aka how much boob there is! I love it, but I'm getting them reduced, I can't live with this anymore. I've had this pain since I was a young teen, like 13 yrs old. I feel fat, can't buy cute clothes. Nothing cause of these darn things.


----------



## MrsLadyWriter

Best bras I found were on-line through HerRoom. I'm currently DD cup size (I was DDD but lost 50 lbs). I get my day bras and my sleep bras through them exclusively. Their instructions on how to measure yourself for the best fit were invaluable.

They sell in Universal Sizes so ordering out of the USA shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Jellybeans

Breast reduction.
You said they keep getting bigger. Could you have an illness?


----------



## anotherguy

a friend of ours had a reduction.. she is 'down' to something like a 36D.

she had back problems and posture problems and clothing probems and basically it was a gigantic hastle in her life.

For her - is was the right choice it seems.


----------



## lenzi

Are you putting on weight?

Is your tummy growing along with your boobs?

If so diet and exercise is the way to go.


----------



## Theseus

Jane101 said:


> My boobs just seem to be getting bigger and bigger.


Keep in mind that some of us are married to spouses with "A" cups.

Reading this thread, it's like I'm a starving man listening to wealthy people complain on and on about how they have too much food, and have no idea what to do with it!! *sigh*...

Just had to get that off my chest (no pun intended!). Yes, I know that large breasts can cause real problems.


----------



## somethingelse

Theseus said:


> Keep in mind that some of us are married to spouses with "A" cups.
> 
> Reading this thread, it's like I'm a starving man listening to wealthy people complain on and on about how they have too much food, and have no idea what to do with it!! *sigh*...
> 
> Just had to get that off my chest (no pun intended!). Yes, I know that large breasts can cause real problems.


starving? :scratchhead: Wow.


----------



## Maricha75

somethingelse said:


> starving? :scratchhead: Wow.


No kidding. I'd gladly give my excess to anyone who wanted, were it allowed....


----------



## Marmar

i know what you are talking about i used to have this problem for 9 years. My weight was 85kg and my bra size was 38DD. Then bodycombat classes really helped me to loose weight and changed my bra size from D to C.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bfree

My sister in law is a fairly large girl up top. For years she couldn't find anything to fit her. Then she went to a company that measures and custom makes bras for women. They don't have stores but have "specialists" that are based in many places all over the country. The woman my SIL saw traveled half way to meet her since she lived too far away. The bras aren't cheap but they're well made and last a long time, at least according to what she told my wife. Might be worth a look.

Zyrra Home | Custom Bras


----------

